# Should I hide my height on dating apps?



## IronMike (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm 5'5, and using Hinge and BLK.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 9, 2020)

yes


----------



## IronMike (Apr 9, 2020)

streege said:


> yes


anr't I setting myself up for failure if we eventually meet?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 9, 2020)

IronMike said:


> anr't I setting myself up for failure if we eventually meet?


see if your face is not the issue already by getting matches. then fraud 4 inch


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 9, 2020)

5'5 damn its over


----------



## Pillarman (Apr 9, 2020)

you are a good candidate for LL, 5'5 to 5'9 or 5'10 would change your life


----------



## IronMike (Apr 9, 2020)

streege said:


> see if your face is not the issue already by getting matches. then fraud 4 inch


So say that I'm 5'9???

I would say that I'm a 4/10


Pillarman said:


> you are a good candidate for LL, 5'5 to 5'9 or 5'10 would change your life


I'm going to end upgetting a hair transplant not LL


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 9, 2020)

IronMike said:


> So say that I'm 5'9???
> 
> I would say that I'm a 4/10


don't say in bio tho but during the convos


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Get shoe lifts and fraud 5'7/5'8


----------



## Gazzamogga (Apr 9, 2020)

if you're 5'5" you should hide yourself on dating apps


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 9, 2020)

streege said:


> see if your face is not the issue already by getting matches. then fraud 4 inch


You can't fraud 4 inches at 5.5


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 9, 2020)

IronMike said:


> So say that I'm 5'9???
> 
> I would say that I'm a 4/10
> 
> I'm going to end upgetting a hair transplant not LL


you're 5'5 and 4/10 face?

what's your race?


----------



## riftpersiancat (Apr 9, 2020)

IronMike said:


> I'm 5'5, and using Hinge and BLK.


Posture max to 5'6, get limb lentghing to 5'10, and wear lifts to 6' or just plain rope cause 5'5 is a joke unless you wanna breed with a 6'4 woman (less competition for you) for human non-manlet kids


----------



## Madhate (Apr 9, 2020)

its over anyway


----------



## IronMike (Apr 9, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> you're 5'5 and 4/10 face?
> 
> what's your race?


black


Gazzamogga said:


> if you're 5'5" you should hide yourself on dating apps


ROUGH


----------



## HighIQcel (Apr 9, 2020)

How old?


----------



## IronMike (Apr 9, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> How old?


I'm on the back end of my 20s


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 9, 2020)

Always fraud 2 inches standard, everyone is doing it tbh. Also don't mention height untill they ask, in which case you tell the frauded number.


----------



## HighIQcel (Apr 9, 2020)

Tbh you can fraud 3 inches with Nike air max 720 + lifts. Personally, I fraud exactly 2 inches with the mentioned method.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 9, 2020)

IronMike said:


> black
> 
> ROUGH


over if you don't have BBC


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 9, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> over if you don't have BBC


bcc


----------



## KingOfRome (Apr 9, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> you are a good candidate for LL


----------



## IronMike (Apr 9, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> over if you don't have BBC


I've got about 5 inches with impressive girth


----------



## Patient A (Apr 9, 2020)

IronMike said:


> I've got about 5 inches with impressive girth



*LBC*

LITTLE
BLACK
COCK


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 9, 2020)

IronMike said:


> I've got about 5 inches with impressive girth


impressive girth is 5.5 inch or more


----------



## IronMike (Apr 9, 2020)

Patient A said:


> *LBC*
> 
> LITTLE
> BLACK
> COCK


With the ways ratio works being 5'5 with a 5 inch dick, is equivalent to being 7 feet tall with a 7 inch dick


6ft1 said:


> impressive girth is 5'5 inch or more


my girth is about 5.5 inches


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Again. Lifts, say you're 5'7, as long as you've got a decent body, you'll match a 4psl is high enough for Tinder.

I legit have an aspie bio, only selfies. I reset my Tinder last night and already have 13 likes without swiping.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Apr 9, 2020)

Hide your height and make sure to use boots+2/3 inch lifts whenever you get a date with a girl. 5'5 is fucking terrible, most girls will be taller than you. Being shorter than the girl you are going for is a death sentence


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 9, 2020)

Black with 4/10 face, 5'5 height and 5' dick? I have some bad news for you...


----------



## IronMike (Apr 9, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> Black with 4/10 face, 5'5 height and 5' dick? I have some bad news for you...


4/10 for looksmax scales. I'm a 6/10 on a normal scale


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 9, 2020)

Your only legit option is to go overseas to a country where the average height is closer to yours tbh

Even if you get LL you will still be considered short to alot of women in the West and without a GL face you wilk be in the exact same position


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 9, 2020)

IronMike said:


> 4/10 for looksmax scales. I'm a 6/10 on a normal scale


Get LL srs. Not even real life game can save you. For dating apps, you have to be at least 8/10 and 5"11 to get matches. For real life, you have to be at least average and 6"+.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 9, 2020)

better get lifts or something, even then theyll be disappointed


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Apr 9, 2020)

Great height


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 9, 2020)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> Great height


----------



## wolfgaiden (Apr 9, 2020)

uninstall the apps, when you meet up, she will reject you eitherway. Doesn't matter if you hide your height, the truth will surface if you meet up, unless you are looking for a pen pal or social validation.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Apr 9, 2020)

It’s over man 6’2 is the average height


----------



## umd250fail (Apr 9, 2020)

If you hide your height in hinge, chicks will assume you're 5'3"


----------



## Inferno (Apr 10, 2020)

why is this a question in the first place?
[ISPOILER]or why would you even try dating while being short for that matter?[/ISPOILER]


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Apr 10, 2020)

If you hide it you wont get matches


----------



## BlackManlet (Apr 10, 2020)

It's Over. Black women are the biggest heightists on the planet. Unless you intend on funding the lives of single mothers I would suggest to focus on in person selections. They can be quite cruel, sorry for your predicament


----------



## Pretty (Apr 10, 2020)

No


----------



## SteveRogers (Apr 10, 2020)

This is just sad OP, get LL and a bathmate, and start fighting, at least get some respect, trust me.


----------

